# 15th annual IH Antique Tractor and Engine show



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

Held on the campus of Wallace State College in Hanceville, Alabama, this year on June 7th and 8th.


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

A few more:


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

And a few more


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

And a few more:


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

Ready for some more?


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

Still have more:


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

Please be patient!


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

Ever seen a round Prince Albert tobacco can?


----------

